# Selway Rockslide



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

https://www.bigcountrynewsconnection.com/idaho/rockslide-on-selway-road-blocking-both-lanes-of-travel/article_650e36d8-0471-11ed-ba41-13089c673a8e.html


----------



## roundboater (Sep 24, 2010)

update


https://www.bigcountrynewsconnection.com/idaho/updated-selway-road-remains-closed-due-to-rockslide-officials-urge-safe-driving-after-accident-reported/article_650e36d8-0471-11ed-ba41-13089c673a8e.html


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That's beautiful, amazing, and terrible at the same time


----------



## runnerdoc (May 19, 2012)

Detour sounds terrible.
Anyone have experience with carrying around Selway falls and floating further down the river?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

runnerdoc said:


> Detour sounds terrible.
> Anyone have experience with carrying around Selway falls and floating further down the river?


I think you'd need to plan a full portage of a couple hundred yards and break down boats as necessary. Totally doable.


----------



## trevorhaagenson (May 12, 2020)

Anyone have any updates or guesses when the road might be open?


----------



## roundboater (Sep 24, 2010)

trevorhaagenson said:


> Anyone have any updates or guesses when the road might be open?


I spoke to one of the river shuttle companies today. There are powerlines involved. They are going to try and shore up the mountain side as well. Might be a while?


----------



## runnerdoc (May 19, 2012)

Just got back so will answer my own question about getting around Selway Falls and floating the rest of the Selway to Lowell. We had no idea what we were getting into but since shuttle options were limited we decided to we would rather float then drive a bunch of backroads and solve the portage problem when we got there.
The portage around the falls required taking out above the falls, using ropes to haul your gear up a 25 foot embankment, then hauling it 600 yards down the road to put in again. With 3 rafts even small ones and gear it would have been a near all day affair. 
Fotunately we didn't have to do that and found a good semaritan who hauled our gear and boats around the falls in his pick up truck. He did the same for a group who landed shortly after we did so really good guy
The river from below the falls to Lowell is really quite nice but probably the landslide kept the road traffic down.
Landslide looks impressive floating by, no one working on it and it looked pretty unstable so wouldnt look to road opening any time soon. there looked to be quite a few big RV's in the campgrounds above who were stuck apparently and waiting for the road to open. They could be there a while


----------



## trevorhaagenson (May 12, 2020)

Just got off the Selway on the 15th. We took out below the rock slide about 1 mile above 3 Rivers after portaging Selway falls with the help of locals with a pickup truck. The road crews appear to have a 1 lane dirt road across the rockslide and they indicated it was going to open “soon”


----------

